# Shimano Alivio Karpfenruten - ab 29,95€ !!! unglaublich



## am-angelsport (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

TOP Angebot
​ 


 * Shimano

Alivio Karpfenrute

ab 29,95€ 
unglaublich !!!
* 
​ 
 *






*


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 


Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht.​ 


Fängige Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

